# Yet another reason I love TOTW and question about rotating



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

I posted last week maybe about switching to TOTW. Well I have yet another reason to love it. Mina had TERRIBLE dandruff on her own food, after two weeks of being on TOTW High Prairie it's gone. It's been replaced by a nice shiny healthy coat. 

That and Upendi, the pickiest dog on the planet chows it right down. 

I'm thinking about rotating between High Prairie and the Wetlands formula. As in, my next bag would be the wetlands and then the following would be HP (I would do fish, but I already know Upendi hates fish based foods). Do you think that's a good idea or no?


----------



## Brownie&Ruby (Nov 24, 2009)

I have seen TOTW written all over this forum, but I am unfamiliar...please educate a new user on what this stands for...


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

It's a brand of dog food, TOTW is short for the brand name Taste of the Wild. It comes in three formulas, High Prarie, Wetlands, and Pacific Stream.

It's a grain free food. And has different protein sources that many foods...some examples of the protein sources are bison, venison, quail,etc.

Here's their website..
http://www.tasteofthewildpetfood.com/
(If the link isn't allowed feel free to remove it mods)


----------



## Brownie&Ruby (Nov 24, 2009)

Thank you! I was racking my brain and feeling very blond! 

BTW - why would the mods have to remove the link? I have a lot to learn about forums!


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

I don't know if they'll consider it advertising, even though I'm in now way associated with the company.


----------



## eminart (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm getting a new puppy in the spring and after researching lots of foods, I decided on TOTW. We decided to go ahead and try my wife's mini schnauzer on it now to see how it goes. She loves it and seems to be doing quite well. We switched her from The Blue Buffalo Co. and it seems to be helping her foot-chewing allergies a bit. We plan to do the same thing - rotate between the three different flavors.


----------



## Brownie&Ruby (Nov 24, 2009)

upendi'smommy said:


> I don't know if they'll consider it advertising, even though I'm in now way associated with the company.


Got it! Thanks again!


----------



## railNtrailcowgrl (Jul 24, 2008)

I rotate between all three flavors, Pebbles LOVES the salmon flavor. I do it cold turkey at the end of every 15lb bag (which lasts us about 3 mos). I have never had a digestive upset and the rotation keeps Pebs interested in her food. 

I just want to let you know that I saw the same improvements in Pebbles, her coat is so shiny and soft now. People can't believe it, she feels like she's just had a bath all the time, it's great. The cat has necer been softer either, she's in better condition than the short period I had her on raw even (it did not agree with her at all). Pending some great disaster or horrible recall (knock on wood) the will always have a customer with me!

Now if they only would make other Rockey Mountain Feline flavors  Maybe I should email TOTW and see what they have to say about that.


----------



## Kina_A (Jun 8, 2009)

I now have Kina and Sadie on Taste of the Wild their Wetland formula. I'm so pleased that Kina is doing good on it. (nice firm poop going on day 6 which I have to say is a record for her!!) I too do plan on rotating between the formulas. 

Because Kina does get an upset stomach when I do switch her too quickly, I plan on doing a 5 to 7 day switch between formulas.

And what I like about TOTW is that it is more affordable than what I use to have them on, and its completely grain free!!


----------



## wolfsnaps (Apr 27, 2007)

I think this is a great food. I feed it in my rotation. I think what your (OP) question was....Is it ok to rotate the different flavors. I say do it. I think if your dogs do well on it, it is a great idea. This way they are getting different proteins and I think it breaks up the monatony as well. My dogs get a big variety of foods.


----------



## croll326 (Jul 25, 2009)

Is anyone worried about the recall issues with Diamond? Also, are you worried about the Ethoxyquin (sp) in the fish formula?


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

I recently switched to raw, but still wholeheartedly recommend TOTW! I tried several grain-free foods but TOTW was hands-down, the best. My guys do the best on Prairie but I wouldn't be adverse to trying the others, too.

I'm really happy with feeding raw so far, but will probably still keep TOTW on hand for times when I need to travel. It's a great food.


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

croll326 said:


> Is anyone worried about the recall issues with Diamond? Also, are you worried about the Ethoxyquin (sp) in the fish formula?


No I'm not worried about it, tons of companies went through recalls. Diamond has cleaned up their act a lot. Most of the recalls were due to corn if I remember correctly. TOTW was never recalled and two it's grain free which means no corn, the main source of the recall(s). I already stated I'm not feeding the fish formula too, so that point is void.

I would do raw Nekomi, but I don't trust myself to do it just yet.


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Honestly Upendi'sMom, I'm not sure I trust myself 100% yet either. I'm considering putting my guys on raw for breakfast, and TOTW for dinner... I know many raw sites frown on kibble and raw both being fed, but I see no reason not to, as long as its seperate meals. This is the way that mushers have fed their dogs for decades and I figure it works for them...

Anyway, sorry for the OT


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

No problem Nekomi. I keep reading about it, but it all sounds so confusing to me. The biggest thing is I'm worried about not giving them a balanced diet and them suffering for it.


----------



## Kina_A (Jun 8, 2009)

croll326 said:


> Is anyone worried about the recall issues with Diamond? Also, are you worried about the Ethoxyquin (sp) in the fish formula?


I agree with Upendi'smom. I was concerned with the recalls, dont' get me wrong, but prior to choosing TOTW, I was feeding Sadie Kirkland which is also made by Diamond and never had any problem with it.

And like Upendi's mom said, the recall was due to the corn. As well how may products us human use that have been recalled, and we still go out and eat them every day. I'm in Canada just go to the Canadian food inspection agency's recall site and they have some listed right now of food that was recalled within the last months.


----------



## Jordan S (Nov 21, 2009)

and TOTW is so affordable too! After we've finished off the CORE i'm going to give their high prairie formula a try. He's been eating poultry based food for a while now.


----------



## woofie (Dec 29, 2009)

We have had Maya on TOTW High Prairie for the last couple of months. She likes it and I like that its good food at an affordable price. I thought she would have fewer poops with it being grain free, but she still goes about 4 times a day. Once in the morning when she gets up, again about an hour after each meal and once before bed. My only concern is that maybe this is happening because its too high in protien. Anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## amdeblaey (Jun 27, 2009)

I like TOTW also-don't like how fast I go through it with two labsbut whatcha going to do-they've improved a lot-I switch from HP to Fowl/duck. I buy a new bag before the other stuff runs out-and then just pour the old stuff over the new stuff, and do a switch that way. Not really gradual or cold turkey-they seem to do good with the switch.


----------



## littleboodog (Aug 19, 2008)

It's not too high in protein, at least not by AAFCO standards. The product line ranges from 25% to 32% which is not uncommon in high premium dog brands. What TOTW does have--instead of cereal grain--is potato, plus fruits and vegetables. Since the website appears not to offer an ingredients list, you should assume TOTW has lots of potato and fruits and vegetables. The lack of grain does not mean lack of carbs.

Indigestible carbs produce copious stool. 

You might also be feeding too much food. Or perhaps you are not giving her enough time to do all of her business, to her satisfaction.
Marie


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

It sounds like you have your dogs on the right food for them! Don't switch, unless you just want to have another food, if you rotate


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

croll326 said:


> Is anyone worried about the recall issues with Diamond? Also, are you worried about the Ethoxyquin (sp) in the fish formula?


I am, and that's the reason I don't use TOTW.

However, I've heard a couple people say that TOTW was never involved in Diamond's recall problems. Also the don't add ethoxyquin into the food confirmed by the manufacturer.

I do recommend rotating though! I'm glad Upendi and Mina are doing so well on it! TOTW has been getting so much good hype I might just try it once day


----------



## oliwa (Feb 1, 2010)

Michiyo-Fir said:


> Also the don't add ethoxyquin into the food confirmed by the manufacturer.


Ethoxyquin is added by some fish suppliers so just because TOTW doesn't specifically add it doesn't mean it's not in there. Their fish supplier may add it.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

I found this, posted 45 days ago as an "official response" here:



> Thank you for your concern regarding ethoxyquin. There is not any ethoxyquin added to the Taste of the Wild pet foods.
> 
> Fish meal is preserved with ethoxyquin on the ships prior to entering port.
> Ethoxyquin is most effective at preventing rancidity in the highly volatile
> ...


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

That's why I don't use that food. But I guess the other formulas without fish should be alright.


----------



## littleboodog (Aug 19, 2008)

Ethoyxquin in ingredients the petfood processor buys does not have to be listed as an ingredient of the petfood. Pre-existing ethoxyquin is not limited to fish meal.
Marie


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

If TOTW has been tested and contains only 5 parts per million of ethoxyquin, I'm not too worried about it. The FDA has asked pet food manufacturers to voluntarily limit ethoxyquin levels to 75 ppm, so 5 ppm is a lot less than that. I still plan to avoid the Pacific Stream variety, though, just in case.


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

littleboodog said:


> It's not too high in protein, at least not by AAFCO standards. The product line ranges from 25% to 32% which is not uncommon in high premium dog brands. What TOTW does have--instead of cereal grain--is potato, plus fruits and vegetables. Since the website appears not to offer an ingredients list, you should assume TOTW has lots of potato and fruits and vegetables. The lack of grain does not mean lack of carbs.
> 
> Indigestible carbs produce copious stool.
> 
> ...


The website does offer an ingredients list for all of their formulas, as well as the nutrient levels. You just have to select which formula you want to look at. 

Michiyo, you have heard correctly. TOTW was never involved in any of Diamond's recalls, or any recalls period.

And as I said before, I don't feed their fish formula, so I'm not that worried about the ethoxyquin. Although, if my girls did like fish based foods, I would be comfortable feeding TOTW's. I'm with Crantastic on that one, they are at 70ppm LESS than what the FDA asked dog food companies to limit it too. They levels are so low that I don't see it as much of a concern.


InkedMarie, if I do end up rotating it will just be between their High Prairie and Wetland formulas. 

I am still very pleased with TOTW.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I feed it and rotate between wetlands and high prairie. I am not in the slightest worried about the ethoxyquin or the recalls. The amount of ethoxyquin is minute in the formula and has not been shown to do any harm to dogs (I think the study was rats in very high dosages)

I think the worry about ethoxyquin is mostly hype.


----------



## rileysmommy (Jan 4, 2010)

I have Riley on TOTW Pacific Stream forumla and so far, so good. He loves the food and is looking great on it. We're almost done with his first 6 lb bag and am planning on rotating flavors. Do you think it would be ok to do it cold turkey? Was actually just going to copy the person who said that they just poured the old kibble over the new kibble. I'm hoping it works...


----------



## oliwa (Feb 1, 2010)

rileysmommy said:


> I have Riley on TOTW Pacific Stream forumla and so far, so good. He loves the food and is looking great on it. We're almost done with his first 6 lb bag and am planning on rotating flavors. Do you think it would be ok to do it cold turkey? Was actually just going to copy the person who said that they just poured the old kibble over the new kibble. I'm hoping it works...


I think it depends on how sensitive your dog is to change. I feed my Snickers about 3 cups per day so I add an additional 1/2 cup of the new and subtract 1/2 cup of the old for a 6 day transition.


----------



## Kina_A (Jun 8, 2009)

Laurelin said:


> I think the worry about ethoxyquin is mostly hype.


I agree!! I also rotate between all 3 formulas and am very pleased with TOTW!

One thing I do have to say is, the Pacific stream formula sure does smell fishy! And I think its Sadie and Kina's favorite!


----------



## Reacher (Jun 3, 2009)

I have fed ToTW to Ranger almost since I brought him home. He loves the Wetland Foul and the High Prarie formulas but doesn't care for the Pacific Stream formula at all.

He has never had any itching or dandruff issues and I have lived in super-humid Houston and in super-arid El Paso.


----------



## Ty_Tyler (Sep 17, 2009)

Finally picked up a bag of the Foul TOTW. Very affordable. I am thrilled to be switching to a better quality kibble. Hope the dogs will like it.


----------



## -Anna (Nov 6, 2009)

I just bought TOTW High Prairie for Lucky and mixed it with his current food (1/4 TOTW, the rest was the old food) for dinner and he refused to eat the old food! He would put the mixed kibble in his mouth, spit it out on the floor, and eat the TOTW pieces and leave the old kibble on the floor. I'm worried I won't be able to transition him properly and I don't want him to have bowel issues. How soon do you think I should stop mixing and fully switch over to the new food? I've read a week or two but I don't know if that will work at this point.

I also bought sample sizes (6oz each) of the Wetlands and Pacific Stream, which I plan to use as treats to see if he likes them. If so, I might try rotating him later.


----------



## oliwa (Feb 1, 2010)

-Anna said:


> I just bought TOTW High Prairie for Lucky and mixed it with his current food (1/4 TOTW, the rest was the old food) for dinner and he refused to eat the old food! He would put the mixed kibble in his mouth, spit it out on the floor, and eat the TOTW pieces and leave the old kibble on the floor. I'm worried I won't be able to transition him properly and I don't want him to have bowel issues. How soon do you think I should stop mixing and fully switch over to the new food? I've read a week or two but I don't know if that will work at this point.


Snickers did the same thing when I switched her from Iams to Orijen...she wasn't cooperating with the slow transition. Needless to say she had diarrhea for a few days because she decided to make the switch cold turkey.


----------



## rileysmommy (Jan 4, 2010)

Ty_Tyler said:


> Finally picked up a bag of the Foul TOTW. Very affordable. I am thrilled to be switching to a better quality kibble. Hope the dogs will like it.


This made me giggle. Did you mean *fowl* instead of *foul*? Either way, it's accurate, they do have fowl flavor. The Pacific Stream formula (salmon!) which my dog is on is indeed foul.


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

I have been switching back and forth between TOTW Wetlands and High prairie with Hope and Kaya for some time now.

No complaints, they are both doing great and Hope's allergy issues seem to be a thing of the past. I can't remember the last time I saw her paw licking, and it used to be obsessive to the point of staining her paws red and infections.

They don't gulp it down so enthusiastically any more, but that's ok with me, less potential for them guarding from each other to deal with.

Sometimes the Bison aroma from the High Prairie is a bit strong coming from the bag though. I figure it's from a crusty musty old Bull Bison.


----------



## Ty_Tyler (Sep 17, 2009)

rileysmommy said:


> This made me giggle. Did you mean *fowl* instead of *foul*? Either way, it's accurate, they do have fowl flavor. The Pacific Stream formula (salmon!) which my dog is on is indeed foul.


HAHA  I meant FOWL. Actually, the person who referred me to the brand said the buffalo or is it the bison??? gave her dog smelly breath. My dogs are loving the TOTW but I noticed I need to transition even slower as I came home to little drops of poo on the tile.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

all flvors of TOTW contain Fish meal just check the ingredients. I would still feed it, if it was higher in calories. My dogs did very well on it but it's not a food ment for performance and I couldn't keep weight on my dogs very well.


----------



## Ty_Tyler (Sep 17, 2009)

Keechak said:


> all flvors of TOTW contain Fish meal just check the ingredients. I would still feed it, if it was higher in calories. My dogs did very well on it but it's not a food ment for performance and I couldn't keep weight on my dogs very well.


Interesting. I have one aussie I have to watch her in keeping weight off and the other keeping weight on. I'll see how it goes with this kibble.


----------



## Morrwyn (Aug 13, 2009)

About how much is the biggest bag of TotW? I'm trying to convince my BF that we should switch Puck to grain free but he isn't quite on board yet.


----------



## Ty_Tyler (Sep 17, 2009)

Morrwyn said:


> About how much is the biggest bag of TotW? I'm trying to convince my BF that we should switch Puck to grain free but he isn't quite on board yet.


I spent $43 for a 30 lb bag.


----------



## Bones (Sep 11, 2009)

I love TOTW- I have had Bones on this for three months now (finished one bag of the prairie formula and almost done with a 15lb bag of the wetland formula). He had a lot of scratching issues with Science Diet and Eukanuba. On Canidae he was severely constipated for some reason but on TOTW he's been doing great. Ironically it's cheaper generally then the Science Diet here...

Also I did the switch between the different types cold turkey (it was actually slightly hilarious since Bones was excited and took a mouthful of the wetlands formula after being on the prarie and spit it out at first, but then sniffed it and scarfed it down)


----------



## Kina_A (Jun 8, 2009)

Keechak said:


> all flvors of TOTW contain Fish meal just check the ingredients. I would still feed it, if it was higher in calories. My dogs did very well on it but it's not a food ment for performance and I couldn't keep weight on my dogs very well.


I had no idea that all flavours of TOTW had fish meal in them. Not that this will stop me from purchasing it as I rotate between all 3 formula. Good to know. Thanks for pointing it out. (And would you believe I actually did read the ingredients and never realized it.)


----------



## BooLette (Jul 11, 2009)

After reading this thread I ordered a bag of TOTW wetlands. It is about $40 cheaper per bag than Orijen 6 Fish. I wasn't all that thrilled with the results from the Orijen. Root still has dandruff, so I'm hoping this will be better. If it does I'll be super happy to pay that much less!


----------



## croll326 (Jul 25, 2009)

I would be careful with the fish based formula.....I think it is preserved with Ethoxyquin.


----------



## DarkUncle (Feb 10, 2010)

croll326 said:


> I would be careful with the fish based formula.....I think it is preserved with Ethoxyquin.


No, it isn't. At least not directly. This was addressed earlier in the discussion. I would not be at all concerned.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## BooLette (Jul 11, 2009)

croll326 said:


> I would be careful with the fish based formula.....I think it is preserved with Ethoxyquin.


I didn't order the Pacific Stream. I ordered the Wetlands.


----------



## SFdoglovr (Feb 17, 2010)

croll326 said:


> I would be careful with the fish based formula.....I think it is preserved with Ethoxyquin.


I agree. Ethoxyquin is found is lots of dog foods, its hard to find one without it. My dog did not do well on TOTW, we didn't like it at all. Dry skin, vomiting, gland issues, the works. A little ethoxyquin in the food is probably no big deal, like the wetland and prairie formulas, but I would never feed a fish based food knowing it contained this preservative. I like to add some canned salt-free wild salmon to my dogs food to give him the benefits of fish, it has no preservatives and the water content is good for them. A lifetime of dry, hard food has to do a number on the digestive system. I love adding real food to kibble.


----------

